# 1988 K5 Blazer



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I looking for leads. I need to rebuild my Blazer's tailgate. I need all the components or a fully functional tailgate. If anyone has contacts please let me know.

Willing to trade, barter or buy.

Andy 956-655-4441


----------

